# [EVDL] Elcon Chargers



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Bill and all,

It's been 3 years now since the Ohm Ranger first hit the road. I'm amazed at
> how much more hardware is now available. The Elcon chargers look
> interesting, but kinda scary too, as in, are they good, is service actually
> available? Does anyone have any first-hand experience with them? I do see a
> CE logo, which is encouraging. Thanks, Bill
>

I've been carrying them for over a year now, located here:

http://www.evsource.com/tls_evs_chargers.php

It's been a great product! Isolated, high power, quality is good, and the
price is right.

We'll also be offering all the other Elcon chargers, including with the
CANbus option. This includes the 1, 1.5, 2, 3, 4, 6, and 8 kW variations.
They'll be on the EVS site this next week.

Let me know if you have any questions about them.

-Ryan
-- 
- EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100123/2f22e743/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

We have 100 chargers from Elcon arriving in about a week.
They are not yet on our website for EV Components, but these are the prices.

Elcon Chargers 1.5 KW	$495 
Elcon Chargers 3.0 KW	$950 
Elcon Chargers 6.0 KW	$1,695 

-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Elcon-Chargers-tp1288542p1288788.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here are the instructions on how to do it.

http://www.evsource.com/datasheets/3kw%20Charger/3kW%20Charger%20Instructions.pdf


-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Elcon-Chargers-tp1288542p1289035.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I saw that too. But the Netgains were only set up for 144-156 volt. The Elcon
manual doesn't say WHAT the algorithms are, only how to switch them. What if
you want to go from, say, 120volts to 144volts. I currently run 20 242 AH
US-125's in the Ohm Ranger and am considering 18 180 AH US 8 volt to get 144
volts and actually save a little weight. With my "hybrid generator" the
range loss is not a problem. SO, would I be able to reconfigure the Elcon,
or have to send it somewhere? Their online manual is pretty vague about the
algorithm issue. Bill
-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Elcon-Chargers-tp1288542p1290078.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm not sure.
I'm running Saft water cooled NiMH batteries & not a problem.
I think mine has to be sent in to change it.
It's a prototype, so not a finished product
Neal
----- Original Message ----- 
From: voganni [via Electric Vehicle Discussion List] 
To: shred 
Sent: Monday, January 25, 2010 9:15 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Elcon Chargers


I saw that too. But the Netgains were only set up for 144-156 volt. The Elcon manual doesn't say WHAT the algorithms are, only how to switch them. What if you want to go from, say, 120volts to 144volts. I currently run 20 242 AH US-125's in the Ohm Ranger and am considering 18 180 AH US 8 volt to get 144 volts and actually save a little weight. With my "hybrid generator" the range loss is not a problem. SO, would I be able to reconfigure the Elcon, or have to send it somewhere? Their online manual is pretty vague about the algorithm issue. Bill 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

View message @ http://n4.nabble.com/Elcon-Chargers-tp1288542p1290078.html 
To unsubscribe from Re: [EVDL] Elcon Chargers, click here. 


-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Elcon-Chargers-tp1288542p1294722.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Bill, all,

I saw that too. But the Netgains were only set up for 144-156 volt. The
> Elcon
> manual doesn't say WHAT the algorithms are, only how to switch them. What
> if
> you want to go from, say, 120volts to 144volts.
>

The ones that we've carried have only been 144 and 156 volt (we did get in a
couple 96V and 120V ones). We will be carrying all voltage models, 24V,
36V, 48V, 60V, 72V, 96V, 120V, 144V, and 156V.

We'll also be offering the CANbus option on all chargers. This is important
since hardware is currently being designed that will utilize this feature to
offer a complete battery protection/management system at a reasonable cost
even for lead-acid. I will have more information on availability of this
product in the coming weeks and months.

-Ryan
-- 
- EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100126/567f9400/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ryan,
Thanks for the update. Encouraging information. It does sound like I should
wait for an Elcon until I'm ready to upgrade my truck's voltage. One
question, is there a way to equalize a pack with this charger? I don't see a
way to increase voltage or stop the timer. Bill
-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Elcon-Chargers-tp1288542p1311219.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

One
> question, is there a way to equalize a pack with this charger? I don't see
> a
> way to increase voltage or stop the timer. Bill
>

Not really. The algorithm does a pretty good job though, as it does a pulse
charging phase. I've been quite satisfied with it, even with Orbitals and
Blue-Tops.

-Ryan
-- 
- EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100126/9900f5c7/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 26 Jan 2010 at 22:55, Ryan Bohm wrote:
> 
> > The algorithm does a pretty good job though, as it does a pulse
> > charging phase.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On 26 Jan 2010 at 22:55, Ryan Bohm wrote:
> >
> >> The algorithm does a pretty good job though, as it does a pulse
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> The algorithm does a pretty good job though, as it does a pulse
> > charging phase.
>
> I've heard of such charging phases as bulk, finish, and float - but I think
> this is the first time I've seen anyone refer to "pulse" as a charging
> phase.
>
> Perhaps you could clarify what you mean by this, and why "pulse charging"
> would have any advantage in maintaining equalization of a battery.
>

I think Evan described it pretty good.

I call it a separate phase as it's not a constant current phase, and it's
not a constant voltage phase either  I'm not so original though that I
made it up. Just Google "pulse charging phase", and you'll see references
to it.

-Ryan
-- 
- EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100129/f77d8bf6/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Collin Kidder wrote:
> >
> > I have the canbus specs for the elcon chargers...
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I bought one of these from Ryan and it performed flawlessly. The nice
thing about the pulse charging at the equalization phase is that the
batteries never boil thus rewatering is seldom required.


-- 
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1059
http://stormselectric.blogspot.com/
Storm

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Anybody have experience (positive or negative) with Elcon chargers?




_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have two (current sharing) prototypes from zivan in Sacramento, CA I've
been using for about 10 months without any problems. I bought them used and
they had about 8 months on them before I got them.
I think they are isolated as well. 
I used to get shocked when I was standing on concrete with no shoes on & my
car was pluged in with my old charger. But not anymore. Also I have them set
up so I can charge from either 120 or 240 vac.
They put out 7 amps each at 120 volt input and double that pluged into 240.
So I'm charging at 28 amps when pluged into 240 VAC.
My car is a 120 volt system.
Neal
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Elcon-Chargers-tp2717726p2717751.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> shred wrote:
> 
> >
> > I have two (current sharing) prototypes from zivan in Sacramento, CA
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > Anybody have experience (positive or negative) with Elcon chargers?
> 
> I have an Elcon 1500w charging 45 LFP cells. It hasn't quit working,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have an Elcon 2000+ in my Honda. It is also charging 45 Thundersky cells.
It seems to be working fine. It autoswitches between 110 and 220V, but I
haven't tried the 220V yet. I will soon.

It is very quiet. Mine does have a fan but it is quiet enough you can't
really hear it. I hear the fan will blow harder when it is running at 220V.

Mine really abuses a 15A 110V circuit, though. If the circuit is holding at
the high side of the voltage, it will pull just under 15A. If the circuit
voltage droops, the charger will compensate by pulling more current. I've
seen mine at 16A when voltage was low. It really needs a 20A circuit.

I think the current draw might be adjustable, but I think it can only be
adjusted by sending it in.

It also has thermal protection so it will slow the rate of charging if it
starts to get too hot.

I can't say anything about life yet. I've been using mine daily for 2
months, but I got it used with the conversion. I don't think it was used
much before that.

Mike

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Roger Heuckeroth
Sent: Tuesday, September 28, 2010 12:59 PM
To: [email protected] Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Elcon Chargers

Anybody have experience (positive or negative) with Elcon chargers?




_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am really pleased with my elcon 1500W charger.

I bought mine from here:
www.evpower.com.au

The charger being able to take a signal directly from the BMS modules 
eliminated the need for a master unit.

Matt
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, September 29, 2010 2:59 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Elcon Chargers


> Anybody have experience (positive or negative) with Elcon chargers?
>
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 9.0.851 / Virus Database: 271.1.1/3163 - Release Date: 09/28/10 
01:56:00

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>The charger being able to take a signal directly from the BMS modules
eliminated the need for a master unit.

Does this mean that one could input a signal to the charger to have it
scale back the charge and draw less from the AC source? I'm wondering
if this could be used to reduce the current draw from the wall so that
breakers at my work or a friend's house won't trip with a 15A AC draw.

Or does the BMS signal just turn it off?

What kind of signal does the Elcon expect from the BMS?

Thanks,
Brian





> matt lacey <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I am really pleased with my elcon 1500W charger.
> >
> > I bought mine from here:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Brian,

> Does this mean that one could input a signal to the charger to have it
> scale back the charge and draw less from the AC source? I'm wondering
> if this could be used to reduce the current draw from the wall so that
> breakers at my work or a friend's house won't trip with a 15A AC draw.

My one doesn't have that functionality, though you could ask them to make 
one with an adjustable current limit.


> Or does the BMS signal just turn it off?
It does, the charger is either off, or following the charge profile


> What kind of signal does the Elcon expect from the BMS?

the signal is an on/off low/high resistance circuit.

so the modules are low resistance when all is well, and high resistance when 
something is wrong.
all modules are in series and connected to the charger.

The charger when it is on applies a low voltage to the circuit, and measures 
current draw.

Matt


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Brian Pikkula" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, September 29, 2010 2:07 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Elcon Chargers


> >The charger being able to take a signal directly from the BMS modules
> eliminated the need for a master unit.
>
> Does this mean that one could input a signal to the charger to have it
> scale back the charge and draw less from the AC source? I'm wondering
> if this could be used to reduce the current draw from the wall so that
> breakers at my work or a friend's house won't trip with a 15A AC draw.
>
> Or does the BMS signal just turn it off?
>
> What kind of signal does the Elcon expect from the BMS?
>
> Thanks,
> Brian
>
>
>
>


> matt lacey <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> I am really pleased with my elcon 1500W charger.
> >>
> >> I bought mine from here:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Wed, Sep 29, 2010 at 03:08:08PM +0800, matt lacey wrote:
> 
> > Or does the BMS signal just turn it off?
> It does, the charger is either off, or following the charge profile
> 
> 
> > What kind of signal does the Elcon expect from the BMS?
> 
> the signal is an on/off low/high resistance circuit.
> 
> so the modules are low resistance when all is well, and high resistance when 
> something is wrong.
> all modules are in series and connected to the charger.
> 
> The charger when it is on applies a low voltage to the circuit, and measures 
> current draw.

I had forgotten about the trouble those two wires (coming out of the 
Elcon) caused me. I thought the charger was DOA. Finally figured I 
should just twist those two wires together. Another negative on the 
Elcon: Extremely poor documentation.

Using the high voltage signal on your cell modules to turn off the 
charger, doesn't that preclude use as a low voltage alarm?

-- 
Willie, ONWARD! Through the fog!
http://counter.li.org Linux registered user #228836 since 1995
Debian3.1/GNU/Linux system uptime 17 days 3 hours 17 minutes

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> I had forgotten about the trouble those two wires (coming out of the
> Elcon) caused me. I thought the charger was DOA. Finally figured I
> should just twist those two wires together. Another negative on the
> Elcon: Extremely poor documentation.

Haha, yup,
the forums are a handy replacement though 

btw, there has been some work working out how to make the elcons work on a 
CAN bus:


> Using the high voltage signal on your cell modules to turn off the
> charger, doesn't that preclude use as a low voltage alarm?

In theory, not really, the charger only puts a small signal when its 
actually on.
theres a fairly high value resistor inside the charger, so it doesn't matter 
so much if you wire a low voltage sense in parrallel.

in practice, I haven't tried it.
My pack is in a motorbike, which I have yet to find an elegant way to do 
cell level low voltage cutout.

atm i'm just using the BMS to prevent overcharge, and an Ah counter to not 
go past 80%dod.

fortunately im the only one who ever rides my bike, so i don't have to make 
it all that idiot proof.

Matt



----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Willie McKemie" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, September 29, 2010 8:19 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Elcon Chargers


> On Wed, Sep 29, 2010 at 03:08:08PM +0800, matt lacey wrote:
>>
>> > Or does the BMS signal just turn it off?
>> It does, the charger is either off, or following the charge profile
>>
>>
>> > What kind of signal does the Elcon expect from the BMS?
>>
>> the signal is an on/off low/high resistance circuit.
>>
>> so the modules are low resistance when all is well, and high resistance 
>> when
>> something is wrong.
>> all modules are in series and connected to the charger.
>>
>> The charger when it is on applies a low voltage to the circuit, and 
>> measures
>> current draw.
>
> I had forgotten about the trouble those two wires (coming out of the
> Elcon) caused me. I thought the charger was DOA. Finally figured I
> should just twist those two wires together. Another negative on the
> Elcon: Extremely poor documentation.
>
> Using the high voltage signal on your cell modules to turn off the
> charger, doesn't that preclude use as a low voltage alarm?
>
> -- 
> Willie, ONWARD! Through the fog!
> http://counter.li.org Linux registered user #228836 since 1995
> Debian3.1/GNU/Linux system uptime 17 days 3 hours 17 minutes
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 9.0.851 / Virus Database: 271.1.1/3165 - Release Date: 09/29/10 
01:41:00

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> matt lacey wrote:
> >> I had forgotten about the trouble those two wires (coming out of the
> >> Elcon) caused me. I thought the charger was DOA. Finally figured I
> >> should just twist those two wires together. Another negative on the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Rick Beebe wrote:
> > matt lacey wrote:
> >>> I had forgotten about the trouble those two wires (coming out of the
> >>> Elcon) caused me. I thought the charger was DOA. Finally figured I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Had a basic question on the Elcon Chargers that will work on 110 or 220V AC.
This would be an application to charge large format Lithium Batteries.
I know that they come with a collection of charge profiles that you can choose from, depending on your battery and voltage setup.

My question is, when switching from 110 to 220V, do you have to change charging profiles.
Another other adjustments, etc that are necessary.

Looking for some advice and experience from an Elcon Charger user.



Thanks;
Dennis
Elsberry, MO
http://www.evalbum.com/1366
http://www.evalbum.com/3715<http://www.evalbum.com/1366>

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120907/d7af82eb/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Fri, Sep 07, 2012 at 04:06:55PM +0000, Pestka, Dennis J wrote:

> My question is, when switching from 110 to 220V, do you have to change charging profiles.
> Another other adjustments, etc that are necessary.

No. Just give it either 120 or 240 vac and it "does the right thing"; 
charging current will likely be less for 120 vac than for 240 vac.

As near as I can determine, the advertised 10 profiles have no value 
for lithium. The 10 profiles will all have the same maximum voltage. 
In my view, the terminating voltage is the only parameter of interest 
for lithium.

-- 
Willie, ONWARD! Through the fog!
http://counter.li.org Linux registered user #228836 since 1995
Debian3.1/GNU/Linux system uptime 52 days 1 hours 11 minutes

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes. It is really slick. One of the high points of the Elcon chargers in
my opinion. All I change is the pigtail that plugs into the car. One for
110v/20A circuits and one for 220v circuits.

On my charger (2000+ I think), the 220v current is LESS than the 110v
current. The charger draws 16A on 110v and 10A on 220v. when plugged into
220v, the cooling fan runs noticeably faster (and louder).

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Willie McKemie
> Sent: Friday, September 07, 2012 10:53 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Elcon Chargers
> 
> On Fri, Sep 07, 2012 at 04:06:55PM +0000, Pestka, Dennis J wrote:
> 
> > My question is, when switching from 110 to 220V, do you have to change
> charging profiles.
> > Another other adjustments, etc that are necessary.
> 
> No. Just give it either 120 or 240 vac and it "does the right thing";
charging
> current will likely be less for 120 vac than for 240 vac.
> 
> As near as I can determine, the advertised 10 profiles have no value for
> lithium. The 10 profiles will all have the same maximum voltage.
> In my view, the terminating voltage is the only parameter of interest for
> lithium.
> 
> --
> Willie, ONWARD! Through the fog!
> http://counter.li.org Linux registered user #228836 since 1995
> Debian3.1/GNU/Linux system uptime 52 days 1 hours 11 minutes
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

No adjustment needed, the input can handle 110-220. Output should be the
same at either input voltage. I haven't used it at 220, but that is what
the manual and sticker on the charger say.

On Fri, Sep 7, 2012 at 10:06 AM, Pestka, Dennis J <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Had a basic question on the Elcon Chargers that will work on 110 or 220V
> > AC.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mike Nickerson wrote:
> > On my charger (2000+ I think), the 220v current is LESS than the 110v
> > current. The charger draws 16A on 110v and 10A on 220v. when plugged into
> > 220v, the cooling fan runs noticeably faster (and louder).
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ah, got it. I misunderstood. 

I do wish there was a way to back my charger current off a little bit at
110v, but there isn't as far as I know. If the house circuit doesn't droop,
the charger draws about 15A. However, with some voltage droop, it can draw
16A. I think it is trying to draw constant power. I could plug it in more
places, more comfortably, if it only drew 12A. I think they have some other
models that only draw 12A on 110VAC.

I assume my 2000+ is called that because it has greater than 2000 watt
output. Willie is correct that it only reaches that on 240v circuits.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Willie McKemie
> Sent: Friday, September 07, 2012 9:47 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Elcon Chargers
> 
>


> Mike Nickerson wrote:
> > > On my charger (2000+ I think), the 220v current is LESS than the 110v
> > > current. The charger draws 16A on 110v and 10A on 220v. when plugged
> > > into 220v, the cooling fan runs noticeably faster (and louder).
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

With my ElCon 2500, it would use about 13.5 amps when plugged in to my 120v
circuit (about 123v) for ~1660 watts. 
When using 240v (about 246v from the outlet in my garage) it would use just
over 10 amps (just under 2.5 kW).

I only used this charger for about a month before I sold my Citicar - If
anyone would like to buy an ElCon 2500 set for 64v (eight 8v flooded
batteries) it is for sale.

Tom Keenan

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Marcus Reddish
Sent: Friday, September 07, 2012 7:55 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Elcon Chargers

No adjustment needed, the input can handle 110-220. Output should be the
same at either input voltage. I haven't used it at 220, but that is what
the manual and sticker on the charger say.

On Fri, Sep 7, 2012 at 10:06 AM, Pestka, Dennis J <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Had a basic question on the Elcon Chargers that will work on 110 or
> > 220V AC.
> ...


----------

